# مهر الزواج



## من احفاد الصديق (25 سبتمبر 2011)

لدي سؤال بسيط وهو عن مهر الزواج  ف المسيحيه

هل هناك مهر ؟ وكم يبلغ المهر ( إذا في )

و اذا لم يكن هناك مهر هل يكتفي بخاتم للخطوبه فقط وورده لونها حمراء ؟ (كما هي الحاله في امريكا )

وشكراً


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*تم التعديل وفتح الموضوع مره اخرى بناء ع طلب صاحبه
ومع ذلك يظل الموضوع تحت تصرف المشرف
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## من احفاد الصديق (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراً على فتح الموضوع 

واتمنى الرد على استفساري البسيط:94:


----------



## Twin (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*هو مين هيتقدم لمين *
*والا في أيه طيب ... حد يشرح*​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2011)

المسيحيه مفيهاش مهر 

احنا الزواج عندها مقدس 

بيتم بين اهل العروسين ولو عندك مقدره تجيب شبكه

ولو مفيش يكتفى بخاتم الخطوبه والدبله  طبعا بعد الاتفاق بينكوا

المهم الصراحه والوضوح والمحبه وقبلهم الثقه 

وقبل كل شىء وجود الله فى حياتكوا 

​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هو مين هيتقدم لمين *
> *والا في أيه طيب ... حد يشرح*​




هههههههههههه

لا هو بيسأل هل فى مهر فى المسيحيه 
​


----------

